# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Χοντρά και άρρωστα παραδείσια

## Windsa

Παιδιά, 2 μέρες πριν βρέθηκαν στα χερια μου 4 ταλαιπωρημένα πουλια. Ανοίγω θέμα και δέχομαι κάθε βοήθεια και συμβουλές. Δυστυχώς να παω στον πτηνιατρο το βλέπω λίγο χλομό για τωρα...λόγο οικονομικόν.
Ας αρχίσω από την αρχή από χειρότερο προς τα καλύτερο.


*#1 Red Headed Finch - Θηλυκό - γεννημένο 2009*
Την ημερα που το πήρα  ίσος λόγο μεταφοράς και εντονου stress παθαίνει εγκεφαλικό 3-4 φορες. χτες έκανε 1 φορα.  Απότομα πέφτει κάτω ανοίγει τα φτερά χτυπιέται κάτω  μέχρι και να γυρνάει ανάσκελα μ ερικες φωρες. Το κεφάλι της πάει πίσω στην πλάτη τα πόδια παράλυτα. Σε 20 δευτερόλεπτα σταματάει και σε ακόμα 20 δευτερόλεπτα σιμπερεφερετε κανονικά. Πίνει τρώει σφυράει. Κινητικότητα 50-60% από το κανονικό. Κουτσουλιές κανονικές αλλα με τα ουρα της κιτρινίζουν. Δεν είναι αδύνατη ούτε παχιά. Έχει λίγο βρώμικη αμάρα. Της έπλυνα τα πούπουλα και μέχρι στιγμής είναι καθαρή. Την έχω σε ξεχωριστό κλουβί από τα αλλα. 
 


*#2 Red Heded Finch - Αρσενικό - γεννημένο 2007*
Είναι παρα μα παρα πολύ παχύ. Το λίπος στο ποπό του  έχει φτάσει στο μέγεθος του κερασιού... κρέμεται σαν μια μπάλα. Έχει λίπος και στο στήθος. Έχω δει παχιά πουλια αλλα ποτε τόσο!  Πίνει, τρώει, δεν σφυράει.... δεν κινειτε και παρα πολύ...  70% από το κανονικό θα έλεγα. Κάνει βόλτες στο κλουβί αλλα σαν να βαριέται. Κουτσουλιές κανονικές μάλλον έχουν περισσότερο ουρα από τη πρέπει.

   


*#3 Cut Throat Finch - Αρσενικό - γεννημένο 2010*
Μονο ένα πρόβλημα βλέπω - επίσης πολύ χοντρό. Κινητικότητα, όρεξη τραγούδι full. Κουτσουλιές κανονικές μάλλον έχουν περισσότερο ουρα από τη πρέπει.

 



*#4 Cut Throat Finch - Αρσενικό - γεννημένο 2010*
Έχει πολύ λίγο λίπος. που δεν θεωρώ πρόβλημα. Έχει μαδημένο κεφάλι. Κινητικότητα, όρεξη τραγούδι full. Μέχρι και πήγε να ζευγαρώσει με Red Headed Αρσενικό. Κουτσουλιές κανονικές μάλλον έχουν περισσότερο ουρα από τη πρέπει.


  




Και τα 4 πουλια ήτανε σε ίδιο κλουβί για αρκετό χρονικό διάστημα. Τα τρία τελευταία πουλια (αρσενικά) είναι από ίδιο εκτροφέα τα εχω τωρα μαζι σε ενα κλουβι. Ουσιαστικά με ανησυχεί πιο πολύ το Θηλυκό. Να μην έχει κάποια salmonella. (Να μην κολλήσουν τα αλλα 3 και βεβαια και τα δικά μου πουλια), Και το Αρσενικο με το όγκο....ελπιζω ειναι λιπος. Από εχτές δείνω βαιτριλ και στα 4.


Αυτά προς το παρόν.
Όλες συμβουλές δεκτες.

----------


## jk21

αυτο που χτυπιεται ΠΩΛΙΝΑ εχει κατα 99% twirling .ειναι ονομασια καποιου συμπτωματος σαν αυτο που περιγραφεις με αιτιες πολλες πιθανες.θα τα πουμε αργοτερα γιατι μπηκα για λιγο στη δουλεια .δεν ξερω αν επρεπε να δωσεις την baytril κατευεθειαν αλλα αφου αρχισες συνεχιζεις αν και πιθανον να υπαρχουν και αλλα αιτια περα απο καποια λοιμωξη (στον ακουστικο πορο απο οτι εχω διαβασει ) .κυριως μια περιπτωση ιου .ισως και μυκητα στο αυτι ... θα σου δειξω και βιντεο αργοτερα να δεις .

τα αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι απλο λιπος  απο υπερβολικη τροφη ,ειδικα αυτο στην κοιλια ή ογκος (ειναι σκληρο ή μαλακο; ) ή λιπος αλλα απο ορμονικη αιτια .υπαρχει καποιο αρθρακι για διαιτα στα καναρινια που εχω .θα σου δωσω αργοτερα λινκ και οδηγιες για τα παραδεισια γιατι εχουν πιο αμυλουχα διατροφη.ισως εχουν και προβλημα fatty liver και θελουν και εκχυλισμα απο αγκαθι μαριας ,ταραξακο  και χολινη (μπορεις να δωσεις μεσω λεκιθινης .θα σου πω πηγη με πμ και οικονομικη )

----------


## mariakappa

ειχαμε κι εμεις καποτε ενα καναρινακι με twirling.ή τουλαχιστον κατι που του εμοιαζε.ο γιατρος μας ειχε πει οτι δεν θα αντεχε πολυ και οτι ηταν κολλητικο.ετσι κι εγινε αντεξε αλλο ενα μηνα.θα σου ελεγα να το απομακρυνεις απο τα αλλα και να δωσεις βιταμινες.ετσι δηλ μας ειχε πει ο γιατρος.και ειναι αυτος που πας κι εσυ στο περιστερι.

----------


## jk21

δες αυτα για το πουλακι που σπαρταραει 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...light=twirling


http://www.ladygouldianfinch.com/features_twirling.php


http://www.ladygouldianfinch.com/features_twirling2.php


http://www.avianweb.com/stargazing.html

http://astorwilliam.tripod.com/scientific_evidence.html


και εδω για το τι ειναι η παραμυξοιωση μια απο τις πιθανες αιτιες του twirling

http://www.birdsnways.com/wisdom/ww70eiv.htm

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/in.../bc/203702.htm



για τα παχουλα δες εδω
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ναρίνια


αλλα θα δινεις μονο αμυλουχους καναρινοσπορο ,μιλλετ ,κινοα (αρκετη ) και φονιο (περα απο τις πρωτεινες αν ειδες το σχετκο θεμα εχει και ιδιοτητες στα ορμονικα του θυρεοειδους .ισως να βαλεις και λιγο bella di note σε αυγοτροφη που θα δταχνεις με ελαχιστο αυγο και μονο ασπραδι (θα σου βγαλω συνταγη ) και αλευρι μιγμα σιταριου ολικης και αμαρανθου ή βρωμης . μεγαλη σημασια η ποσοτητα που θα δινεις καθε μερα ! θα ειναι συγκεκριμενη και μεχρι 1 κουταλακι σπορους ανα πουλι .καθε μερα  εκχυμα ταραξακο ( θα σου πω που θα παρεις απο βοτανα αποξηραμενο ) με ελαχιστο (μισο κουταλακι στα 100 ml νερου ) βιολογικο μηλοξυδο .στην αυγοτροφη θα βαλεις λεκιθινη απο το ιδιο μερος που θα παρεις και τα βοτανα .ειναι η βασικη πηγη χολινης για το συκωτι .επισης ειτε θα παρεις το προιον detoxicum ή θα σου δωσω καποιο εκχυλισμα που εχω εγω αν θες  

ομως αυτο με τον ογκο στην κοιλια δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν ειναι απλα λιπος  ....

----------


## Windsa

Δημήτρη, απ όσα διάβασα λίγο σκούρα τα βλέπω τα πράγματα αν είναι ιο. (((
Καλλιέργεια κοπράνων μπορεί να το δείξει? 
Επίσης *δεν* πολύ μοιάζει με αυτό στο video. Ούτε με τα αλλα δυο video από το site auto http://www.ladygouldianfinch.com/features_twirling.php. 

Θέλω πολύ να προσπαθήσω να τα κάνω καλά, αλλα τώρα μου ήρθε ο φόβος να μην κολλήσουν κάτι τέτοιο τα δικά μου.  
Να πεις τι σκεφτόσουνα όταν τα πήρες?

----------


## jk21

καλα εκανες και τα πηρες ! απλα μακρια απο τα δικα σου προς το παρον και μακρια αν γινεται αυτο με τα νευρικα συμπτωματα  απο τα αλλα δυο .θελω να μαθεις ακριβως τι διατροφη ακολουθουσαν και αν γινεται το μιγμα σπορων και καθε ποτε αλλαζοτανε η τροφη (αν δινοτανε αρκετη για μερες δηλαδη ) .το ενα που εχει υπερβολικη κοιλια θελω να προσεξεις οτι εχει κατω απο το κιτρινο δερμα πιο πισω διογκωση και στην κανονικα χρωματιζομενη και οχι κιτρινη κοιλιακη χωρα .υπαρχει λιπος σε εσωτερικα οργανα (πχ συκωτι ) ή ογκος που πιεζει προς τα μπροστα .αν το πουλακι κανει διαφορετικες κινησεις (ενα βιντεο θα βοηθουσε ) ισως εχει επηρεασμο των νευρων απο σαλμονελλα και καλα εκανες και εδωσες αντιβιωση .ομως αν εχει επηρεασει τα νευρα απλα δεν θα χειροτερευσει .αν εχεις βιταμινη ε με σεληνιο δωστου αμεσα και ας παιρνει αντιβιωση

----------


## Windsa

Ξέρεις τι ανήσυχο? Μένω σε γκαρσονιέρα και τα πουλια της καραντίνας είναι απλά στην αντίθετη γωνια δωματίου....η απόσταση 4 μέτρον.....είναι καραντίνα αυτό? 
Θα φέρω μάλλον τα 3 αρσενικά στη δουλειά μου.


....θα τραβήξω καινούριες φωτό και video ίσος απόψε. 
Παιδιά από το ρωσικο forum μου είπανε ότι μάλλον είναι *Xanthoma* (στον αρσενικό με όγκο)...Για τι Θηλυκιά ότι μάλλον είναι αρχικό στάδιο του twirling. Πιο πολύ μετράει η αιτια όμως που δεν ξέρουμε...από ιο η από μύκητα η από βακτήρια.


Τα πουλια είναι από Petshop Δημητρη. Τι να μάθω? ((((

----------


## vicky_ath

> Παιδιά από το ρωσικο forum μου είπανε ότι μάλλον είναι *Xanthoma* (στον αρσενικό με όγκο)...


Τα ξανθώματα στον άνθρωπο είναι ένδειξη υψηλής συγκέντρωσης χοληστερόλης στο αίμα που μπορεί να οφείλεται είτε σε κακή διατροφή είτε σε γενετικό πρόβλημα (υπερχοληστερολαιμία), αλλά μπορούν να εμφανιστούν κ με άγνωστη αιτιολογία. Υποθέτω πως κ στα πτηνά θα είναι το ίδιο...

----------


## jk21

Το γραφει και στο αρθρο ΒΙΚΥ σαν μια απο τις πιθανες αιτιες απο οτι βλεπω ...

----------


## jk21

ΠΩΛΙΝΑ κατι μου λεει οτι τους δινανε  << κελαηδινη >> για καναρινια με το γνωστο μαυρο στρογγυλο σπορο ....αν μπορεις περνα μια βολτα να δεις τι βαζουν στα αλλα ....ή τιποτα εγχρωμες σκονες ...

θεωρω αμεσα αναγκαιο την αποκτηση σκευασματος ή detoxicum ή καποιου σαν αυτο που πηρε ο ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ για το συκωτι  (milk thislte εκχυλισμα αγκαθιου μαριας )  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...F%CE%BB/page13

αντιβιωση ισως να μπορουσες να δωσεις και καποια πιο ηπια για αυτο μονο που εχει συμπτωματα twirling αλλα αφου ξεκινησες να δινεις ,πρεπει να την συνεχισεις  .στην πορεια βλεπουμε .μονο ο ιος δεν γνωριζω αν κολλαει απο αποσταση . τα αλλα με σχολαστικη καθαριοτητα δεν μεταδιδονται

----------


## mitsman

Πωλινακι τι γινεται με τα μικρα?

----------


## Windsa

Χτες πέθαναν δυο Cut Throat που νόμιζα ότι είναι πολύ καλύτερα από τα δυο αλλα.(((

----------


## jk21

ΠΩΛΙΝΑ λυπαμαι ... αυτα με το λιπος ή τα αλλα; ποια απο τις φωτο που ειχες βαλει;

----------


## mitsman

Λυπαμαι πολυ!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

κριμα ρε γαμωτο!!

----------

